# newbie work out plan.. but needs some advice plz



## yadi79 (Jan 10, 2010)

okay.. used to work out 4 years ago.. but back.. but forgot what I used to do at the gym.. so far my plan is to go 6 days a week.

Mon

30 min cardio
chest + tri

Tues

30 min cardio
back + bi

Wed

30 min cardio
shoulders

Thur

30 min cardio
legs

Fri

30 min cardio
abs

Sat

30 min cardio
cycle


I use to do 1 week barbells.. second week DB.. third week machines.. and then go back... 

anyone wanna give me advice? or some tips?


----------

